# Bad spackle job



## cornick (Oct 30, 2009)

I'd like to redo my sons room with some new fresh paint. The spackle job that is under the current paint is horrible. What's the best way to handle this?

These are the options I think I've got:
A) Sand down the paint and spackle and then respackle.
B) Just spackle over
C) Rip out the sheetrock and start over.

I really don't like C and frankly don't have the time to do that. B seems like a better option in my very limited experience.

Help! Thoughts.

Thanks!


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

A but do not use spackle , use joint compound


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Where are you? Spackle seems to be a term used a lot be people who are not in the US. It is evil stuff here. Drywall compound is the way to go. 

The only tools I do not spend lots of money on are my cheaper drywall sanders. My fave is a large orbital sander that will set you back $49US. I planned to toss it away in a year but have had it for five. How the motor windings have survived all the drywall dust I do not know. 

Anhow, it has a reostat so I can adjust how fast the sanding disc spins from like petting a kitten on up to serious damage.


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

Yep, sand as best you can, then skim with ready mix joint compound....


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Yep. And invest in decent tools. A 12-14" drywall knife is a must purchase for this and a drywall mud pan or two will be invaluable too. I still like the metal ones but the plastic ones with a nice metal edge sticking out to scrape your drywall blade are alright too I guess. Obviously you need to keep your tools clean. 

If you decide you want to try to sand down through the existing paint and compound, just plan on going through lots of carbide sandpaper because it will clog up quickly. It will work though. It is just faster to start over.

And do not forget to degloss your walls and prime first so you have something for your skim coat to stick to!


----------

